# hair gel?



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Is there such a thing as hair gel to help keep hair out of puppy's eyes? Scarlett's hair is too short for a bow but I would like to see her face! Her hair parts horizontally from ear to ear. She reminds me of a muppet.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

She is an adorable muppet though!


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

I just bought a sample of Paw4Paws Pet Styling Gel and tried it for the first time today. It seems to work, but not sure if it's worth the high price. I've also used paw creme to try and gel the hair back.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

eeee! I don't know the answer to this either but she sure is stinkin' cute! <3


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I have bought a mild hair gel for mine and it was too watery, it only worked for a bit! Right now her hair is hard to get into a top know, I took her for grooming and the first lady cut it off, and I told her not to. So I am back to square one with her. I would try hair putty. I am going to

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't help but I know there have been posts in the past regarding products for keeping the hair in place. You might try using the search feature on this forum. Dang cute muppet!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Can't help but I know there have been posts in the past regarding products for keeping the hair in place. You might try using the search feature on this forum. Dang cute muppet!


I did search but probably not the right words


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Went to a pet store to look for something but no luck. Stopped in at the groomer we will be using to ask there and this is the solution! I could not have done that myself! She wiggles way too much for me


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

OMG. THAT IS ONE CUTE PUPPY!!!!!!! If you find you can't keep up with facial hair, I trim Tux all over. I love the eternal puppy face. Tux is almost a year and a half, but looks much younger, and no itchy bows to fool with.


----------



## Holzapfl (Oct 10, 2015)

Such a handsome boy! I saved Tux's picture so I can show the groomer when it comes time for ZuZu's first haircut. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Holzapfl said:


> Such a handsome boy! I saved Tux's picture so I can show the groomer when it comes time for ZuZu's first haircut.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! Don't let them use clippers! All the hair on the side of the face follows a curve that you can achieve with scissors. The beard and ears are kept shorter. The ears are trimmed following the ear shape and not straight across like most groomers do.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I use this product for Shama's wispies before a photo shoot.

https://www.thepishpadstore.com/PICTURE-PERFECT-Styling-Conditioning-Paste-p/ppj2.htm

Cute photos of Scarlett and Tux!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> OMG. THAT IS ONE CUTE PUPPY!!!!!!! If you find you can't keep up with facial hair, I trim Tux all over. I love the eternal puppy face. Tux is almost a year and a half, but looks much younger, and no itchy bows to fool with.


Tux is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

You did his hair like that yourself? How long did it take to get him to sit still for you, I want to try grooming her but I don't know if she will ever calm down enough for me to try not, do you have a grooming table with a holding leash? Great job, he is adorable.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I do it all myself. Yes he was a wiggle worm when he was a puppy. I left a LOOOONG description of how I did it on this forum, but not sure how to find it again. The trick with a young pup, is to only do tiny amounts at a time and have treats ready so that when they do sit still, you say good boy/girl and give a teensy weeny treat immediately. Start with cutting tiny amounts. Make sure scissors are long so that the points never are close to their face or eyes. They have to learn that scissors are nothing to fear, so keep your voice and demeanor very low and calm. Put the scissors next to your face and snip so that they see you aren't afraid of them either. You hold their tiny face with one hand, last two fingers and thumb (no I don't have any restraints or grooming table....just the bathroom counter top), and you pull the hair out away from the face with 1st snd 2nd fingers and snip in a curve that follows the line of their face with the same hand. NEVER cut a straight line. You can curve your first two fingers holding the hair and use that as a guide. Your hand should help protect their eyes.

EVERY time I finish with Tux (and we may not have accomplished all we needed to cause patience is not a part of puppydom), I exclaim, "Oh how PRETTY you look! You deserve a TREAT!!!!" Then he knows he's done something really good for mom and he gets all bouncy and happy and treats magically appear, or we run together to the treat drawer.....even more fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is, by far, the best product to keep hair back that I have ever tried. Unfortunately, you need to order it from the UK, which adds to the cost. But one jar has lasted me 8 years with 3 dogs: Styling & Finishing :: Sit N Stay - Plush Puppy UK

BUT it really depends on whether you are intending to keep a long coat (or at least facial hair) or whether you are planning on a puppy cut. Tux's Mom has given you great advice about a puppy cut, and if that was my goal, I'd start on having the pup's face trimmed as soon as it was necessary.

If your goal is a more traditional, full-coat look, you need to start getting the puppy's hair up early... even if it means that they are removing it 10 times a day. You just keep putting it back in until they get used to the feel. Once they are used to it, they don't mind at all. Two of mine were ponies all the time, one is in a puppy cut, with a face similar to Tux's. ( agree with Tux's Mom that puppy cut dogs look better with shorter ears, but that's a personal decision... Other people like them longer. Same with mustaches!)

If you decide on a pony, the key to doing it on a younger puppy is that it needs to be further forward than on a dog with longer hair. For a little while, it looks like a little "unicorn horn"!

Here are a couple of my girls with their "first ponies" Besides being cute, the elastics with bows actually keep the pony from standing straight upright.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's what they look like now, Kodi and Panda with "grown-up" ponies, and Pixel with her puppy cut face... And one of Kodi with two ponies, which is another cute look. Sometimes those can be easier to get into a puppy's hair than a single pony, but in the beginning they will stand up like little "devil horns".


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I use the following available on Amazon. It is called Picture Perfect (styling and conditioner) Manufactured by Pish Pad.
: Amazon.com: Picture Perfect Styling + Conditioning Paste


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank for for starting this thread! Scarlett looks a lot like Migo right now.


----------

